# installing mysql-server80.22



## tony33 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi, I don't know where to post this but  I have tried to install mysql-server80.22  and when I try to run the mysql server it fails with a heap error. 
It gave me a url at mysql to look at to figure out what the error means.  I would then revert back to mysql-server57.12  t he latest  57 version and the server works fine.

I really want to upgrade to mysql-server80 just so I can have the latest software installed. However, some told me t hat the 80.12 version isn't  stable and isn't ready for production.
So, what I have I should keep it at 57.12  the latest production version.  If this is the case what when would be the best time to upgrade it. 
I know freebsd 13 is coming out this march and I want to upgrade to that version just to keep my systems up t o date.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Feb 8, 2021)

I don't know about these 80.12 and 57.12 versions you are talking about?

MySQL 5.7 is currently at 5.7.33 and has two-and-a-half-years until EOL.

MySQL 8.0 is production-ready but _might_ still be a bit bleeding-edge.

I think unless you have specific reasons to be on 8.0 - and especially if 5.7 is working for you - you are fine on 5.7, for at least another year or two.

FreeBSD 12 is EOL June 2024, so you've got some time there as well.

Don't rush to install the new OS (or upgrade the database) on production systems.  The bleeding edge is where you can get cut.

Go ahead and experiment with 13.x and 8.0.x to help test and get yourself ready, but maybe on a test system.

But entirely your call - listen to what works for you.


----------

